# Very Nice Toro Single Stage Info wanted



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

could not turn down this very nice toro single stage. however do not know anything about it. want to service and sell so need help from the Toro people here.

single stage , 2 cycle

model #38180
serial # 0011515

width 20 inches. 

is this a CCR2000 with a 4.5 hp engine?

what does CCR stand for?

about how much did this retail new?

this unit is in excellent low hour condition. would give it a 9 out of 10.

what do you think i could sell it for? ( that is why I am asking what the new price was )

thank you.


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

I'm betting it is indeed a CCR2000 and possibly 4.5HP. I've worked on a couple CCR1000's (3 hp version)...pretty easy machines to work on.

Locally, there's three 1000's running for sale for $50, and $150-$200 (?!?), a 2450 for $110, and a couple 2000 non-electric starters for $110 and $200. 

Just a month ago I'd bet every one of these given how we were getting pounded every few days would be double in price. They just this week started coming out of the woodwork being listed.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Chuted, Curved Rotor.


The pricing depends on whether your potential buyers appreciate a single stage snowblower. Quite a few potential buyers in my area dismiss them outright without ever having used them because they don't think single stage snowblowers have enough power.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

CCR 2000

https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails/?id=7084


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails/?id=3000

38180 has the Suzuki motor, worth more than Tecumseh 2 strokes. I just parted out similar machine (same engine, rusted out frame) and have nearly $100 so far for the gas tank, carb, ignition module, recoil, misc hardware. Haven't even sold the long block yet. The ignition modules seem to be in high demand. These snowblowers have quite a following, so a good machine would get $200 here at start of season., and maybe now too.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

all my searching the net and can not find the new retail price for this model. maybe this is an older model that is no longer sold new.

i see similar Toro going for $389 new. maybe that is in the ballpark.

the only reason i got this was because it was included in a package deal with a Honda. the seller would only sell both ( I just wanted the Honda )

but it was very cheap


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I read that the CCR 2000 was manufactured from 1989 to 1996


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

paulm12 said:


> I read that the CCR 2000 was manufactured from 1989 to 1996


thanks. the guy who sold it to me was selling for his father who passed away. he said it hasn't been run in years so I am guessing an extremely long sleep.. it is very clean. it would not start with new fuel but i did not expect it to after sitting that long. it's really clean. does not look used much. just a few scratches on it and the paddles look brand new. 

well i have the time to clean out carb and check plug. never took one of these apart to access those parts. looks more involved than the Honda's I am used to working on. the only single stages I ever worked on was a Honda 520 and a 720. had to remove chute and cover and i think the chute control arm.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

the Toro single stages are pretty straightforward. I usually remove both the bottom and top shrouds, just to have alot of clearance. The one issue with the Suzuki/Mikuni carb is the cost of parts, I try to just clean and re-use as much as possible on these, as opposed to the Tecumseh carbs where the rebuild kits are inexpensive. This video is pretty good.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

my teardown and repair of the ccr2000
fyi, very capable machine and lightweight


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

thanks vinny. really liked and learned a lot from these videos. 

will check back on what i find with mine.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*If you are planning on selling it 200.00 would be the most you would see 4 that. here is 1 that is selling 4 100.00 bucks. k:k:k:k:k:k:k: https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/grd/d/saint-paul-toro-snowblower/6848376460.html *


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* This 1 is going for 175.00 Here. https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/d/minneapolis-toro-ccr-2000-electric/6837983083.html *


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *If you are planning on selling it 200.00 would be the most you would see 4 that. here is 1 that is selling 4 100.00 bucks. k:k:k:k:k:k:k: https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/grd/d/saint-paul-toro-snowblower/6848376460.html *


we live in a resort la di dah area. I'll list for more during the next snowstorm or wait till next winter.

really wanted to know the retail price for this. even rich people like a deal if they know what they are saving over new.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

If I'm deciphering the serial number correctly, yours is from 1990, so it's almost 30 years old. 

I would not dwell on what it used to cost when it was brand new, but it retailed at $500 back in 1987. Adjusted for inflation, that's over $1000 dollars in today's money.

What I would point out to potential buyers are its features it has that the later models do not have, such as the chrome handlebars and its overall general condition for its age.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

db130 said:


> If I'm deciphering the serial number correctly, yours is from 1990, so it's almost 30 years old.
> 
> I would not dwell on what it used to cost when it was brand new, but it retailed at $500 back in 1987. Adjusted for inflation, that's over $1000 dollars in today's money.
> 
> What I would point out to potential buyers are its features it has that the later models do not have, such as the chrome handlebars and its overall general condition for its age.


Thanks. this unit has been hardly used so that will be a good selling point. never thought of the chrome handlebars. good point. we got about 3 inches last night but i think winter is just about done. may have to wait until next winter.

knowing the approx. retail price helps a lot also. thanks. I have sold some old Hondas for more than their original price but Toro is not real common around here.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

owner said it hasnt been run in years. would not start so checked spark. none. so checked switch and the terminals were covered with grease. cleaned then up and had spark again. with a splash of ether started right up. smoked a lot at first but after a couple minutes not so much.

not too familair with 2 cycles so it is supposed to smoke a little all the time?

i'm gonna clean the carb anyway since it has not been run in years. 

also want to know proper running rpms and know how to adjust if necessary. i haven't checked owners manual yet on that.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Cool! Be careful of using ether with 2-strokes. They rely on the fuel for providing lubrication. So using carb cleaner, sprays of 4-stroke gas, etc, to test them can be tough on the cylinder. I did have some starting fluid that claimed it provided some lubrication, but I don't know how much. 

But using a spritz of mixed 2-stroke gas as a starting fluid is safe, for instance. 

Yes, as a result of the oil you need to mix into the gas, 2-strokes will always smoke some. Unlike a 4-stroke, the amount of smoke really just depends on how rich the carb is running, and what ratio of oil you used in the gas. It doesn't indicate things like worn piston rings. 

You'd have to check the manual for RPM specs, and how to adjust it. Toro is pretty good about providing manuals on their site. If the owner's manual doesn't say how to adjust the RPM, then there must be Suzuki manuals that cover it. 

On my 2-stroke R-Tek powered Toro, there is a metal tab at the carb, with a spring going to it. You bend that tab further away from the carb (more tension on the spring) to increase the RPMs.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

RedOctobyr said:


> Cool! Be careful of using ether with 2-strokes. They rely on the fuel for providing lubrication. So using carb cleaner, sprays of 4-stroke gas, etc, to test them can be tough on the cylinder. I did have some starting fluid that claimed it provided some lubrication, but I don't know how much.
> 
> But using a spritz of mixed 2-stroke gas as a starting fluid is safe, for instance.
> 
> ...


wow . thanks for the tip on ether . did not even think of that. okay i will search for Toro online for proper rpms. it seems low to me.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Page 1-2 of the Toro single stage service manual says the Suzuki 47P motor should run at 3550 to 3850 RPM's.


https://www.scribd.com/doc/70707942/Toro-Single-Stage-Snow-Blower-Manual


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Grunt said:


> Page 1-2 of the Toro single stage service manual says the Suzuki 47P motor should run at 3550 to 3850 RPM's.
> 
> 
> https://www.scribd.com/doc/70707942/Toro-Single-Stage-Snow-Blower-Manual


thanks. when i found out this was almost 30 years old and the condition that it is in , i think I have a nice find.


----------

